# קרדיטים



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

קרדיטים 
טוב, הסיכוי להצליח להתחיל ללמוד לקראת המבחן הבא ביום של מבחן, הוא גם ככה די קלוש, אז למה לא לנצל את הזמן לקרדיטים?

למרות שלא הייתי מאוד פעילה בפורום, אני מרגישה צורך לכתוב קרדיטים בעיקר כי אני מאוד מאוד רוצה לפרגן לספקים שלנו. חוץ מזה שאנחנו צפונים (נראה לי שזה מצרך יחסית נדיר בפורום הזה) אז נראה לנו שיהיה נחמד לפרסם קצת ספקים מהצפון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





אני מזהירה שאין לי קונספט ברור לגבי האופן שבו הקרדיטים האלה הולכים להראות וגם שהבחור יחסית קנאי לפרטיותו (אני בכלל מופתעת שהוא לא הביע התנגדות נחרצת לכל הרעיון), אך אני אנסה להיצמד למסורת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... אני מתנצלת מראש כי נראה לי שלפחות בחלק מהקטגוריות (אם לא כולן), תצא לי חפירה אינסופית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... נתחיל ונראה מה יצא


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

מי אנחנו 
שי ומיטל, בני 24 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שנינו סטודנטים חרשנים בטכניון (לומדים בפקולטות שונות). ביחד מגיל 17, כן, כן, high school sweethearts.
במקור מהקריות וגרים ביחד כבר שנה בחיפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




התמונה מטיול בדרום אמריקה (אחרי הצבא כמובן)... שי הביע זלזול עמוק בתמונות הקפיצה הנפוצות ובמקומן "המציא" ז'אנר חדש- תמונות mortal kombat.


----------



## Bobbachka (15/7/12)

תמונה אדירה! 
אני די בטוחה שאחרי הנפילה התנוסס על התחת של הבחור סימן כחול, לא?!


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

תגובת הבחור 
"היו כמה נפילות כאלה בדרך לתמונה הנשגבת ולא היה סימן כחול, זו המקצוענות!"
LOL


----------



## IMphoenix (15/7/12)

גדול!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (15/7/12)

תמונה אדירה!


----------



## Nooki80 (16/7/12)

פשששש מרשים! 
נראה מקצועי לגמרי!


----------



## pipidi (16/7/12)




----------



## חגיגות (16/7/12)

מגניב!


----------



## Pixelss (16/7/12)

מעולה!! 
תמונה גאונית ושאפו על הביצוע!


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

ההצעה וטבעת אירוסין 
אני אפילו לא יודעת להצביע על נקודת הזמן הספציפית שממנה ואילך היה ברור לנו שאנחנו הולכים להתחתן, אבל אני חושבת שזה קרה לפני כמה שנים טובות. בנוסף לכך, היו לי גם כל מיני קונספציות משונות כמו: "חייבים לגור לפחות שנה ביחד כדי להתחתן קודם, כדי לגלות אם זה לא מתאים", "המשמעות של חתונה זה בעיקר פורמליקה", "אין לחץ או צורך להתחתן אם גם ככה לא מתכננים להביא ילדים עכשיו, וגם אם מתכננים, זה לא חייב להיות במסגרת נישואים" ועוד ועוד. שורה תחתונה: עד לא מזמן, חתונה לא היה משהו שאני מדמיינת, מחכה לו, או בכלל רואה אותו בעתיד הקרוב. היה לי ברור ששי הוא הבחור ואיתו אני רוצה לבלות את שארית חיי, עם או בלי חתונה ולא התעסקתי בזה בכלל, גם לא בראש.

אבל, מסתבר שחתונות זה מדבק... שתי חברות שלי התחתנו לאחרונה ויצא לי להיות קצת מעורבת בהכנות, אני מודה, זה עשה לי קצת חשק להתחתן בעצמי, קצת הרבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. למרות זאת, הבחור לא הראה סימנים של: "אני הולך להציע בקרוב".

בסופו של דבר, ביום ההולדת האחרון שלי, זה קרה. הוא אמר לי שהוא קנה לי מתנה ליום הולדת ואני לא ידעתי מה היא, לא היה לי גם שום רעיון למה זה יכול להיות. אחרי יום שלם של בילויים ואהבה, רק של שנינו ביחד, הבחור שלף את "המתנה"- טבעת אירוסין. בתגובה התחלתי לבכות בהיסטריה, לא הסתכלתי בכלל על הטבעת, רק חיבקתי אותו ובכיתי. אחרי שנרגעתי, הסתכלתי על הטבעת והיא פשוט מהממת בעיני!
גילוי נאות: אחרי שהחשק להתחתן והמחשבות על זה עלו לי בראש, פתחתי במחשב תיקייה עם תמונות של טבעות אירוסין שמוצאות חן בעיני, עד ההצעה התיקייה כללה שתי תמונות, ומתישהו גם הראיתי אותן לאמא שלי.
כששי החליט שהוא מציע, הוא החליט להתייעץ עם אמא שלי (לאמא שלי ולי יש טעם מאוד דומה). אני לא בדיוק יודעת איך התמונות מהתיקייה במחשב שלי הגיעו אליה, אבל מבין שתי הטבעות היא בחרה את זו שהיא אהבה יותר, והראתה אותה לשי. היא גם על הדרך גרמה לי למדוד את אחת הטבעות שלה, כדי שהיא תוכל להגיד לשי את המידה של הטבעת שהוא צריך לקנות.

לאחר בירור וסקר שוק מקיף ביותר, שי קנה את הטבעת אצל רונית זילברשטיין. היא יושבת באזור הבורסה ליהלומים ברמת גן.
שי: המחיר הראשון שהיא הציעה הוא המחיר האחרון והוא גם הכי זול מבין כל שאר היהלומנים שפגשתי (והיו לא מעט כאלה). אם מישהו רוצה לחסוך לעצמו את הטרחה ואת הזמן, אני ממליץ לגשת ישירות אליה. מבין כל היהלומנים שפגשתי היא הייתה הכי מקצועית, לעומת חלק משאר היהלומנים שפגשתי היא יחסה הרבה חשיבות לנתוני היהלום (ניקיון, חיתוך וכו') והסבירה לי על כל אחד מהם. שלחתי לה במייל תמונה של הטבעת כדי לקבל הצעת מחיר, כשהגעתי לפגוש אותה הטבעת כבר הייתה מוכנה. למי שזה חשוב לו- היא נותנת תעודה על היהלום.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (15/7/12)

מהממת ממש!


----------



## gettingmarried (17/7/12)

גם הטבעת שלי מרונית זילברשטיין! 
תאמינו לי, היא בן אדם מדהים  קיבלתי טבעת מהממת ומדהימה בזכותה ובזכות בן זוגי החמוד והמשקיען שעיצב אותה לבד 
עד היום הוא וחמותי לעתיד מתרגשים לדבר עליה

הטבעת שלך מדהימה ואתם זוג חמוד מאוד  מזל טוב


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

מזל טוב! יש כבר תאריך? 
ההצעה הייתה ביום חמישי בלילה, עוד לא הספקתי להתרגש ולעכל, וביום שישי בערב בארוחה עם המשפחה של שי, כבר "הורידו אותי מהעץ". שאלו אותנו מתי אנחנו מתכננים להתחתן, ואנחנו אמרנו שחשבנו על ספטמבר- כבר לא מאוד חם, אבל עדיין לא קר, אין לימודים ואפשר לתכנן את החתונה ברוגע. מיד התחילו להלחיץ אותנו שאנחנו חייבים לסגור תאריך כמה שיותר מהר כי ספטמבר הוא חודש מאוד מבוקש ובטח כל התאריכים תפוסים. החודש היה ינואר ואנחנו עמדנו בפתח של תקופת מבחנים, לא היה לנו יותר מידי זמן לעסוק בחיפוש אחר אולמות, אבל בגלל שמטבעי אני בחורה לחוצה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, החלטנו שנקדיש לסגירת תאריך שבועיים בערבים אחרי הלימודים, נסגור תאריך ואח"כ נפסיק לעסוק בנושא החתונה עד תום תקופת המבחנים.

רצינו להתחתן במקום שהוא גן וגם אולם. גן- כי זה פשוט יפה לערוך בו את קבלת הפנים והחופה, ואולם- מתוך רצון להתחשב במבוגרים, כך שלא יצטרכו לסבול מהחום בקיץ הישראלי.
לצערי הרב, המציאות טפחה על פנינו, כל המקומות שמצאו חן בעינינו היו יקרים בטירוף. כל נושא האולם היה חשוב בעיקר לי, יאמר לזכותו של שי שהוא בהחלט יודע להבחין במשהו טוב כשהוא רואה אותו, אבל מבחינתו יכולנו להתחתן בכל מקום, זה לא ממש שינה לו. למזלי הרב, יש לי אותו (והוא כל כך יודע לאזן אותי), הוא הוריד אותי לקרקע ובסופו של דבר שנינו הסכמנו שלהוציא סכומים כאלה על חתונה, לא משנה מי מממן אותה, זה פשוט לא הגיוני.

ניסינו לצאת מהקופסה: לשקול בכל זאת מקומות שהם רק גן, להרחיק את הגבול הדרומי במטרה למצוא מקום יפה ויותר זול. אבל כלום לא עבד, לפעמים בגלל המחיר ולפעמים פשוט כי לא היינו מרוצים מהמקום.

בסופו של דבר שי הציע שננסה את מזלנו בתכנון "חתונת הדקה ה-90 מתוכננת מראש". מה זה אומר? נחרוש את האינטרנט ונכין מראש רשימות של ספקים (צלמים, DJ, מאפרות, עיצוב שיעור) לפי סדר עדיפויות, תוך כדי הבנה שיכול להיות שברגע סגירת התאריך חלק מהם כבר יהיו תפוסים. חודשיים- שלושה לפני ספטמבר, נרים טלפון לכל אחד מהמקומות שכן מצאו חן בעינינו, וננסה לראות אם הם יכולים להציע לנו דיל לדקה ה-90, כלומר, הוזלה על בסיס מילוי חור ביומן. סטטיסטית, היה נשמע כאילו זה יכול לעבוד. באופן מאוד מפתיע ולא אופייני אני הסכמתי לרעיון (לרוב אני control freak מטורפת, מתכננת הכל שלושים שנה מראש וכו'). היה נראה שזו הדרך הטובה ביותר לאכול את העוגה ולהשאיר אותה שלמה- להתחתן במקום יפה שאנחנו אוהבים ובמחיר סביר שאנחנו גם אוהבים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כמובן שמרגע שהתארסנו כולם כל הזמן שאלו אותנו אם יש כבר תאריך, משום מה זה היה מאוד מורכב להסביר לאנשים את הרעיון של הדקה ה-90, הרבה אנשים הסתכלו עלינו כאילו אנחנו משוגעים...
אבל, ספויילר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: בסוף זה הצליח!


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

אולם- TERRA, קיסריה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יום אחד במהלך תקופת המבחנים (כן, מבחנים זה מוטיב חוזר ומאוד משמעותי בחיינו, עליהם יקום ויפול דבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), פתחתי לי לתומי את האתר של TERRA (אותו סימנו מראש כאחד המקומות האופציונליים לחתונה) וראיתי שכתוב באותיות של קידוש לבנה "תאריך אחרון במאי 24.5", סתם זרקתי את זה לשי, כעובדה שמחזקת את האסטרטגיה שלנו ואת התקווה שבסוף נצליח (הרי תיכננו להתחתן בספטמבר, התאריך הזה לא היה רלבנטי מבחינתי), והוא אמר- "יאללה, מה את אומרת על חתונה במאי?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




חיכינו לסוף תקופת המבחנים וקבענו פגישה ב-TERRA, לגבי התאריך שהם מפרסמים. כשהגענו לפגישה המחיר הכי נמוך שאליו הם ירדו עדיין היה יקר מידי בעינינו (למרות שהיינו חודשיים וחצי לפני התאריך, מדובר ביום חמישי בשיא עונת החתונות, ולכן הם פשוט לא היו מוכנים לרדת במחיר), הם הציעו לנו תאריך אחר שעדיין היה פנוי- 3.6 יום ראשון. אנחנו לא רצינו לשמוע אפילו את המחיר, כי מבחינתנו להתחתן ביום ראשון באמצע סמסטר היה Big No-No. רוב החברים שלנו הם סטודנטים, לכולם יש לימודים יום למחרת, זה היה נראה כמו אירוע שנועד לכשלון כי כולם פורשים מוקדם לישון.

חזרנו הבייתה, עשינו קצת חושבים, התייעצנו עם חברים, הגענו למסקנה שזה לא כזה נורא, ננסה ללכת כמה שיותר לקראת החברים הצעירים- אלכוהול טוב ובעיקר *הסעה* והכל יסתדר בסוף.

שוב חזרנו ל-TERRA, כמובן שלתאריך שהם הציעו היה להם מחיר יותר אטרקטיבי (כי מדובר על יום ראשון). הם הציעו לנו מחיר אחד שכולל את כל שירותי האולם (למעט עיצוב) ומנה של אחד מבין שני הקייטרינגים "בראף" או "קסם הקרמל", וזהו, סגרנו תאריך, חודשיים וחצי לפני החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

באופן כללי ה-TERRA הוא מקום מקסים בעיני, הגן שלהם יפה ומטופח, העיצוב שלו מיוחד. האולם מוקף ב-3 מתוך 4 הצלעות בקירות זכוכית (משהו שאותי באופן אישי פשוט הורס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). התקרה שלו גבוהה ומערכת התאורה מטורפת (פלוס רציני לתמונות).
יש להם גם סוויטה שנמצאת לרשות הזוג ביום החתונה ועד הבוקר שאחרי- עוד יתרון שחוסך כאב ראש וכסף.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (15/7/12)

מהמם שם! 
היינו שם באירוע של העבודה שלו אמנם ולא חתונה אבל היה כל כך יפה!
כשחיפשנו מקום (אנחנו מהאיזור) ירדנו ממנו מיד רק בגלל המחיר...

כל הכבוד לכם על האומץ לעשות את זה בדקה ה-90!!!


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

הזמנה 
אחת מהחברות שלי שהתחתנה הקריאה לי משפט מהזמנה לחתונה שהיא קיבלה בו היא בחרה שלא להשתמש מטעמי חוסר מקוריות. המשפט היה מתוך סיפור של ש"י עגנון: "דומה היה לי שהארץ שהלכתי עליה והרחובות שעברתי בהם וכל העולם כולו אינם אלא פרוזדור לבית זה". אני נמסתי מהמשפט והחלטתי שבמידה ושי יסכים, נשתמש בו בהזמנה שלנו. חוץ מזה, מיד התחלתי לגגל את המשפט כדי למצוא את המקור המדוייק שלו ומצאתי עוד משפט מתוך סיפור של ש"י עגנון. ממש אהבתי את שני המשפטים ולכן שי בחר את המשפט השני בתור המשפט שבסופו של דבר נכתוב בהזמנה.

עיצוב ההזמנה היה סיפור בפני עצמו, לא רצינו להשקיע הרבה כסף בהזמנה כי ידענו שסביר להניח שלא משנה כמה נשקיע בה, אף אחד לא ידע להעריך את ההשקעה או יבחין בה ובכל מקרה, סופן של כל ההזמנות במקום אחד... אחרי בירורים מצאנו שככל הנראה פרי- פרינט הכי זולים בהדפסת הזמנות, חוץ מזה, יש להם אפשרות של עיצוב הזמנה באופן אישי- בחינם! משהו שהרבה בתי דפוס/ מעצבים גובים עליו כסף. יתרון נוסף שלהם הוא האפשרות ליצור איתם תקשורת ולעצב את ההזמנה במייל- נשמע כמו דרך מצויינת לחסוך זמן.
הבעיה הייתה שהחלטנו לשנות כיוון באמצע עיצוב ההזמנה. רצינו להשתמש בתמונה מסויימת שמצאנו ב-flickr, בגלל שאין לנו שום ידע בעיצוב גרפי, לא צפינו את העובדה שהפיגמנט של התמונה צהבהב מידי ושהתמונה לא מספיק איכותית, אחרי שפרי- פרינט הדפיסו לנו הזמנה לדוגמא, גילינו שההזמנה הזו פשוט לא מוצאת חן בעינינו. החלטנו שנישאר עם אותו קונספט- תמונה שהמוטיב המרכזי שלה הוא פרח, אבל נחליף תמונה. באחד מימי שבת, עברתי במשך שעות כמעט על כל התמונות שמנוע החיפוש של flickr מציע כשכותבים את המילה "flower", (יש לציין שחלק מהתמונות לא ניתנות להורדה בגלל הגדרות זכויות יוצרים של הצלם שצילם אותן), בסוף מצאנו את הפרח המיוחל.
כדי לחסוך זמן והתכתבויות (במהלך העיצוב של הגרסה הראשונה הזמן הלך והצטמצם ובמשפחות התחילו ללחוץ עלינו שחייבים להוציא הזמנות), שי עיצב את ההזמנה בפוטושופ כבר באותו ערב, שלחנו את עיצוב ההזמנה כטמפלייט לאיש הקשר שלנו בפרי- פרינט, וביום שני של אותו שבוע, כל ההזמנות היו מוכנות.

אני חייבת לציין שהבחור שמולו התנהלנו בפרי- פרינט (שחר, אחראי על הסניף בחיפה) היה סופר סופר סופר סבלני! שיגענו אותו על הפרטים הכי קטנים בהזמנה והיה קשה מאוד לרצות אותנו. שלא לדבר על שינוי הגרסאות באמצע. אבל הוא היה נחמד ושיתף פעולה לאורך כל הדרך!

באופן כללי לגבי פרי- פרינט- מי שרוצה עיצוב יחודי או מקורי ואין לו רעיון ספציפי, אני לא חושבת שהם הכתובת בשבילו. לפחות ממה שלי יצא להכיר אותם- הם פס יצור של הזמנות ופחות עוסקים בעיצוב "דה- נובו". מי שיש לו רעיון- לא תהיה להם בעיה לבצע אותו כי יש להם מעצבים.
בכל מקרה, מבחינת הדפסה, הם מאוד מקצועיים ומספקים מוצר איכותי (לפחות לדעתנו כמובן).


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

הזמנה- חלק פנימי 
חברה דתייה שלי שקיבלה את ההזמנה אמרה: "זה מאוד דוסי מצידכם לכתוב משפט כזה בהזמנה, אבל הוא מאוד מקורי, עוד לא נתקלתי בו בהזמנות" SCORE!


----------



## edens song (15/7/12)

משפט מקסים ממש! 
כל הכבוד על האומץ לארגן חתונה בדקה ה-90..


----------



## behappy (16/7/12)

איזה מרגש. עשית לי צמרמורת!!


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

מסיבת רווקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
עקרונית אני לא כל כך מתחברת לקונספט של מסיבת רווקות, נראה לי כמו ערב מיותר שנסוב סביב הכלה (ברמות מביכות) וכרוך בהוצאות נוספות לחברות שגם ככה מוציאות לא מעט על החתונה.
חברות שלי ממש שיכנעו אותי כן לעשות מסיבת רווקות בטענה שזה לא יהיה שונה מערב בנות כיפי.
אני הסכמתי בתנאי ש:
- לא יהיו מעורבים חפצים בצורת איברי מין (אותי באופן אישי זה ממש ממש ממש לא מצחיק! ואני מאמינה שגם אם לא הייתי מציינת את זה בפני החברות שלי, זה לא היה נכלל ברפרטואר של המסיבה פשוט כי הן מכירות אותי).
- לא יהיו שאלות חודרניות ומביכות (יש כאלה שזה מצחיק אותן, אותי זה פחות מצחיק, בטח לא בפורום של 14 בנות).
- כל אחת מהמשתתפות לא תוציא יותר מסכום X.
- על מנת לחסוך בהוצאות המסיבה תהיה בדירה של שי ושלי (שי גורש מהבית באותו ערב LOL).

למרות שלא היה לי שום קשר לארגון הערב הזה, הייתי מאוד לחוצה לפניו, כי הרגשתי שזו אחריותי לדאוג לכך שכל הבנות מהמעגלים החברתיים השונים יתחברו ושיהיה כיף ביחד. למזלי, ברגע שנכנסתי לדירה, התחילו להשקות אותי באלכוהול והלחץ התפוגג.
זו הייתה מסיבת רווקות סטנדרטית לחלוטין- כל אחת הכינה משהו טעים לאכול, היו משחקי מסיבת רווקות סטנדרטיים, מוזיקה טובה ברקע. אני באמת מגדירה את הערב הזה כהצלחה! היה ממש כיף ומצחיק, מבחינתי זה היה ערב בנות מוצלח ובמבט לאחור, היה שווה ולא הייתי מוותרת על זה.






 רעיון נחמד למסבית רווקות: *שבוע ברכות:*
מסיבת הרווקות הייתה שבועיים לפני החתונה ואחת מהחברות שאירגנה את המסיבה ביקשה מכל הבנות המוזמנות לכתוב לי ברכה ולהביא אותה למסיבה. הבנות לא נתנו לי את הברכות במסיבה ואני כלל לא ידעתי על קיומן, הן חילקו את הברכות ביניהן (וחלק נתנו גם לשי), כך שבמהלך השבוע שאחרי המסיבה, כל יום הייתה מפתיעה אותי ברכה במקום אחר, חברות שלי מהפקולטה שמו לי ברכות בכיתה, שי החביא לי ברכות בכל מיני מקומות בבית, שמו לי ברכות על השמשה של המכונית וכו'. אני חייבת לציין שזה היה אחד הרעיונות האדירים ואני בהחלט מתכוונת ליישם את זה במסיבות רווקות של חברות שלי בעתיד. היה כל כך כיף ומרגש להיתקל כל פעם בברכה ולקרוא את הברכות שחברות שלי כתבו לי במהלך השבוע הזה, כל פעם שקראתי את הברכות האלה זה פשוט חימם לי את הלב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*מתנה לבנות-* ShAmUnA פירסמה בקרדיטים שלה מראות כיס שהיא הביאה כמתנה לבנות שהשתתפו במסיבת הרווקות שלה. אני מאוד אהבתי את הרעיון כי זה היה יפה, מקורי ובעיקר שימושי (מי לא צריכה מראת כיס קטנה?!). פניתי ל- winphoto (המקום שהיא המליצה לי עליו וגם אני ממליצה עליו בחום), הם ביקשו ממני לשלוח תמונה שאני רוצה שתופיע על המראות, שלחו לי שני עיצובים עם התמונה, אני בחרתי את העיצוב שמצא חן בעיני ומשם זה זרם. אני מאוד מרוצה מהשירות וגם מהתוצאה והתגובות של הבנות היו מאוד נלהבות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. אין לכן מושג כמה זה כיף לראות שהן באמת עושות שימוש במראות האלה!


----------



## ShAmUnA (17/7/12)

יאיייי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה כיף זה לראות שההמלצות שלי באמת עזרו לבנות כאן!
המון מזל-טוב מתוקים, קרדיטים מעולים!


----------



## m e i t u l (17/7/12)

בהחלט עזרו! 
תודה רבה!


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

אוכל (או: נקודת המשבר) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
באופן כללי, לא היה צורך להדיין יותר מידי בנוגע לסוגיית "של מי החתונה הזו בכלל?", לשי וגם לי היה מאוד ברור: חלק גדול מהחתונה הוא לא בשבילנו, הוא בשביל ההורים שלנו ובשביל סבים וסבתות שלנו. לא הייתה לנו כוונה או רצון למנוע מהם להזמין כמה מוזמנים שבא להם, לא הייתה הגבלה על כמות המוזמנים, בכלל לא עניין אותנו את מי הם מזמינים ואת מי לא, זה היה פשוט טבעי וברור לחלוטין שזה גם האירוע שלהם.
אבל, אם זה האירוע שלהם, צריך שהוא גם יהיה משהו שהם מרוצים ממנו, או לפחות, לא מתביישים בו.

והרי ידיעה שהגיעה זה עתה: חתונה בפריפריה (אם נגדיר את הקריות כפריפריה) זה ממש לא כמו חתונה במרכז הארץ! והדבר העיקרי שבו זה מתבטא, זה האוכל. ופה מתחילה הבעיה- ההורים וחלק נכבד מהמוזמנים רגילים לסוג מסויים של אירועים באולמות שיש בצפון הארץ, שהוא לא בהכרח פחות טוב אבל הוא אומר: כמויות אדירות של אוכל, אוכל יותר עממי ופחות פלצני, לא מכינים לך כל מנה מול העיניים ו"מצלחתים" לך אותה במשך שעתיים, מנות עיקריות- מינימום 3 לבחירה, אינסוף סוגי סלטים על השולחן שמתמלאים בלי הפסקה, בקבוקי שתייה מזכוכית באופן חופשי, וכמובן- אירוע מזנונים?! מה? מה? לא שמעתי! כן, אין דבר כזה, כל האירועים הם בהגשה בלבד!

לא רצינו לענות, לא את ההורים וגם לא את האורחים, ולכן ניסינו כמה שיותר לשלב בין שני העולמות. בראף וגם קסם הקרמל, הם שני קייטרינגים שנחשבים מאוד טובים, אבל הסגנון שלהם מאוד רחוק מהסגנון בצפון הארץ. זה מתבטא בעיקר בכמויות ובמבחר הרבה יותר קטנים. עם שני הקייטרינגים ניסינו לראות איך אנחנו בוחרים מנות שיהיו לטעמם של כמה שיותר אורחים, הווה אומר- אין מנות מיוחדות ו"אקזוטיות" כמו סביצ'ה, קרפצ'יו, או כל דבר אחר שטרם הומת סופית בידי הטבח. ניסינו לבקש יותר סלטים, יותר מנות עיקריות לבחירה, עוד תוספת במרכז השולחן מלבד התוספות שמגיעות עם המנה על הצלחת. בחלק מהנושאים הצלחנו, באחרים... קצת פחות.

הנושא הזה דרש סבלנות אינסופית ואיפוק רב (מה שלא תמיד היה לי), הייתה בעיה קשה של פרגון מצד ההורים, גם כשהכל היה סגור וברור ש"אין דרך חזרה". לדעתי זה נבע בעיקר מחששות של ההורים מפני אירוע שיסתיים בגדר "פדיחה". ספויילר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: באופן מפתיע! זה לא קרה, אורחים רבים היו מרוצים מהאוכל, וההורים אפילו קיבלו פידבקים חיוביים בנוגע לאוכל הטעים.


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

קייטרינג- בראף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מבירור קצר בנוגע לקסם הקרמל ובראף, עלה כי קסם הקרמל קצת יותר "מסוכנים", ראינו כמה תגובות עליהם באינטרנט בנוגע לאוכל שהוגש קר, אוכל שנגמר וכו', חלק מהתגובות אפילו מבנות מהפורום שדיברו איתי באופן אישי. למרות זאת, האנשים מולם עבדנו ב-TERRA, הבטיחו לנו שאולי במקומות אחרים עם אותו קייטרינג זה יכול לקרות, אבל בטוח לא ב-TERRA. הם עושים מאמצים גדולים מאוד על מנת לשמור על המוניטין שיש להם, מכיוון שאנשים לא יודעים להפריד בין אולם לקייטרינג, קייטרינג שמפשל נתפס אצל אנשים כאולם עם אוכל גרוע. הם אמרו שהבעלים של הקייטרינג, לא משנה איזה קייטרינג, נמצא לכל אורך האירוע ב-TERRA, שיש צוות קבוע של עובדים מכל קייטרינג, שעובדים ב-TERRA וכו'. נשמע מרגיע...

למרות זאת, היה נשמע לנו בטוח יותר ללכת עם בראף, ברמה שבהתחלה, חשבנו לוותר על טעימות אצל קסם הקרמל, ללכת לטעימות רק אצל בראף ולסגור איתם. אבל בטעימות בראף היו "ראש קשה", הם לא כל כך הסכימו לבוא לקראתנו בטענה שמה שאנחנו רוצים (יותר מנות עיקריות לבחירה, יותר סלטים וכו') פשוט מוריד את הסטדנרטים שלהם, שאף קייטרינג לא עושה את זה, אפילו נשמעו תירוצים כמו: "איך המלצר שמציג את המנות לאורחים יכול לסחוב 3 צלחות בו"ז כדי להראות שיש שלוש אפשרויות של מנה עיקרית?". במילים אחרות- אכזבה. לגבי האוכל בטעימות- רוב המנות שהוגשו היו בגדר מנות שאנחנו בשום פנים ואופן לא יכולים להגיש באירוע, כלומר מנות אקזוטיות מידי. ובעצם, אם רצינו להרכיב תפריט, היינו צריכים לבחור את רוב המנות "על עיוור" (אם היה לנו יותר זמן היינו יכולים ללכת לאירועים שבהם מגישים את המנות האלה, אבל בגלל שזו חתונה בדקה ה-90, לא היה זמן, וגם קצת התייאשנו מלהשקיע בזה כל כך הרבה זמן).

אז החלטנו כן ללכת לטעימות גם בקסם הקרמל, הבעלים של הקייטרינג- ניר, אדם מאוד ישיר ונחמד, הוא מדבר "דוגרי", אמר לנו כבר במהלך הטעימות במה הוא יכול לבוא לקראתנו ובמה לא, ולא הסתיר את העובדה שהסיבה העיקרית בגללה הוא לא יכול לתת לנו עוד מנה עיקרית לבחירה, עוד מנה ראשונה לבחירה וכו'- היא כסף! (גילה לנו את אמריקה! אבל לפחות לא נתן תירוצים שמביישים את האינטיליגנציה כמו התירוצים של בראף). האוכל היה מאוד טעים והיה נראה כאילו אנחנו קרובים לסגירה... הבעיה נוצרה בסוף הטעימות, הקשר עם ניר הופסק וניסינו לסגור תפריט מול אשת קשר מטעם קסם הקרמל, מכאן דברים התפקששו, עד שהחלטנו לעשות "אחורה פנה", וחזרנו לבראף.

בעזרתה של אשת הקשר שלנו בבראף, סגרנו תפריט, כשאת רוב המנות בו מעולם לא טעמנו, סיפרנו לה על סוג הקהל שלנו והיא ניסתה להתאים לנו מנות בהתאם לניסיון שלה. כמו שאמרתי, הם הסכימו לבוא לקראתנו בחלק מהדברים- עוד סלט, עוד תוספת חמה במרכז השולחן, לגבי קינוחים- ממה שאנשים סיפרו לי אני יודעת שהיה מינימום קינוח אחד מעבר למה שסגרנו איתם. היא לא בהכרח הייתה כל כך נחמדה וכל כך סבלנית כלפינו, עד לשלב שבו שי החליט שהוא לא מסוגל להתמודד איתה יותר וכמעט כל התקשורת מולה נעשתה על ידי, אפילו הרגשתי שאני צריכה להתנצל ולהסביר את עצמי על כך שבהתחלה רצינו ללכת עם קסם הקרמל ובסוף עשינו פרסה וחזרנו לבראף. אבל הרגשנו שאין לנו הרבה ברירות, צריך לסגור את סיפור האוכל ולהמשיך הלאה.

ניסיתי לקבל תגובות כמה שיותר אובייקטיביות (מעבר לטלפונים שההורים קיבלו), וממה ששמעתי- האוכל היה טוב. אני בעצמי אכלתי מהסטייק, והוא היה מעולה בעיני, מפתיע, כי לרוב אני לא מתלהבת מסטייקים בחתונות... מצד שני, אולי אני בעצמי לא אובייקטיבית.
אנחנו חושבים שבטוח היו אנשים שבכל זאת לא היו מרוצים מהסגנון, אבל אין מה לעשות- בכל הקשור לחתונות, אי אפשר לרצות את כולם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בלי קשר לאוכל, כן שמענו מאנשים שהייתה בעיתיות בנושא השתיה. אנשים שביקשו מהמלצרים שתייה שלא הייתה על השולחן (על השולחן היו רק קנקני מים, מיץ תפוזים ולימונדה) נענו בסירוב. אנחנו לא יודעים עד כמה התופעה הייתה נרחבת והאם כל המלצרים סירבו להביא שתייה לשולחנות, אבל זו בהחלט פדיחה וזה באמת משהו שאנחנו מאוד לא מרוצים ממנו. לדעתנו זה נבע מעצלנות של המלצרים שלא רצו לגשת לבר לבקש שתייה עבור האורחים, בעינינו זה על גבול החוצפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. באופן כללי אנחנו מציעים לשים על זה יותר דגש כשסוגרים עם אולם/ קייטרינג, למרות שאנחנו לתומנו חשבנו שזה מובן מאליו.

לקחנו גם עמדת "after party" של מיני-המבורגרים (הציעו לנו בהנחה, אני יודעת שלחלק מהזוגות מציעים את זה כצ'ופר בחינם), אבל בסופו של דבר אנחנו חושבים שזה היה מיותר, כי רוב החבר'ה (צעירים בעיקר) שנשארו בשלב שבו נפתחה העמדה, פשוט לא ניגשו אליה.

הטיפ שלנו בכל הנוגע לאוכל בחתונה- אוכל הוא מבין הנושאים שיש לזוג ולמשפחה הכי פחות בקרה ושליטה עליו, בשורה התחתונה, במהלך החתונה הקייטרינג יכול לעשות מה שהוא רוצה וסביר להניח שאף אחד לא יהיה מודע לכך (האורחים הרי לא יודעים מה אמור להיות מוגש להם, ואתם לא תלכו ותבדקו האם הכל מתבצע כיאות). מה גם, שכשזה קורה בזמן החתונה, זה כבר מאוחר מידי, שום חוזה שנחתם ושום פיצוי כספי, לא יפצו על עגמת הנפש. לכן, אנחנו ניסינו ללכת עם מי שמשדר אמינות (גם אם הוא לא הכי נחמד). אל תלכו עם מישהו שאתם לא יכולים לסמוך עליו, כי לא תוכלו לסמוך עליו גם ביום של החתונה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (15/7/12)

אהבתי את מה שכתבת 
אנחנו גם מהצפון (בעלי מהקריות ואני מחיפה), כך שאני מכירה את ההבדלים בין שני סוגי האירועים. 

אנחנו התחתנו ב"ערוגות הבושם" (אגב, שקלנו את Terra, אבל קיבלנו דיל מאד משתלם כספית בערוגות הבושם ומאד אהבנו את המקום...)
אצלנו, היו גם אורחים מהמרכז, גם אורחים מהצפון וגם אורחים מהדרום. 

אנחנו כן הלכנו על אירוע מזנונים וניסינו לשלב בין אוכל מתוחכם יותר לבין אוכל פשוט יותר- אבל בשורה התחתונה, הכי חשוב היה לנו שהאוכל יהיה נגיש! בסוף קיבלנו המון מחמאות מכל סוגי האורחים. 

הבעיה היחידה שהייתה לנו הייתה סביב נושא החומוס שלא מוגש על ידי הקייטרינג של המקום (זה נכון שחומוס בחתונות מקבל כרום ושחומוס מתקלקל מהר). בעלי חשב שאנשים יתלוננו שאין חומוס וגם הוא מאד אוהב חומוס - אבל הנושא דווקא עבר יפה. במקום חומוס אגב, ביקשנו מהמקום שישימו יחד עם המטבלים שיש ליד כל צלחת גם טחינה...


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

דווקא אצלנו החומוס לא היה בעיה רצינית 
אני לא יודעת עד כמה אנשים אוהבים חומוס בחתונות, אבל בתור שני אנשים שבכלל לא אוהבים חומוס אלא אם כן הוא של חומוסייה (כלומר חומוס חם, מושקע וטוב) החומוס היה הסלט הראשון שירד מהפרק.
מה גם שהיו לנו יחסית הרבה מנות שמערבות באיזשהי צורה טחינה (בכל צורותיה ונגזררותיה השונות) בקבלת פנים וגם במנה הראשונה, שבאיזשהו שלב פחדתי שהטחינה כבר תצא לאורחים מהאזניים...

משום מה עד ארגון החתונה ההבדלים בין שני סוגי האירועים בשום שלב לא עלו אצלי לרמת המודעות. רק במהלך הארגונים הבנתי עד כמה ההבדל ניכר, ושיש אנשים שלא מעניין אותם שום דבר בהקשר של חתונה למעט האוכל ושזה נושא כל כך קריטי וחשוב עבורם.

במהלך אחד מערבי הטעימות אבא שלי אמר לנו: "הכל כאן טעים, אבל כשחברים שלי מהעבודה יצאו מהאירוע הם ישאלו- מי בא לשווארמה? כי הם יהיו רעבים"


----------



## hadaragr (18/7/12)

מה התפקשש עם קסם הקרמל?


----------



## m e i t u l (18/7/12)

שלחתי לך מסר.


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

בר- Glory Bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מדובר בבר הבית של TERRA והם היו חלק מהדיל. למרות שהיינו מאוד מרוצים מהם אני לא אחפור לגביהם יותר מידי כי ככל הידוע לי הם לא עובדים בשום מקום אחר.
המפרט הבסיסי שלהם היה ברמה טובה ורצינו לשדרג מעט, בעיקר בשביל החבר'ה הצעירים. הבעלים של הבר- שלומי, הוא בחור נהדר והוגן, בפגישה איתו הוא נתן לנו הצעות מחיר לשדרוג החבילה וגם הצעות מחיר לקנייה של בקבוקים בודדים. המחירים שהוא ציין היו אותם מחירים שהציעו ספקי אלכוהול לפאבים (יש לנו כמה חברים בעסקי המסעדנות וביררנו דרכם). הוא גם המליץ לנו על כמויות של כל אחד מסוגי המשקאות והציע לנו להוציא משקאות מסויימים כבר בתחילת הערב ואחרים רק מהשלב בו מתחילה המסיבה. הברמנים שלו היו מאוד מקצועיים ו"ניתבו" את האלכוהול שהבאנו כך שלא יווצר מצב שהוא נגמר לפני סוף הערב.

מבחינת כמויות, היו לנו בערך 100 צעירים בחתונה, ומעבר למפרט הבסיסי של הבר שידרגנו ב:
בקבוק גריי גוס 1.
5 בקבוקי ואן גוך בטעמים.
2 בקבוקים של בלאק לייבל.
2 בקבוקים של פידג'- קנינו יחסית מעט כי ידענו שכשיש ואן גוך בטעמים, חבר'ה כמעט ולא שותים פידג', עם זאת, אפילו מהמעט שקנינו נשאר. כך שמבחינתי זה מיותר.
2 בקבוקים של קאווה (2 בקבוקי קאווה נשכחו בבית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
למעט הפידג', כל מה שציינתי נגמר עד סוף הערב.
אם לוקחים את הכמויות האלה כדוגמא, יש לקחת בחשבון שקנינו את רוב הבקבוקים בדיוטי פרי, כך שכל בקבוק מכיל ליטר ולא 750 מ"ל כמו שקונים בארץ.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (15/7/12)

גם אצלנו הפידג' נשאר 
קנינו את הפידג' במיוחד כי ידענו שיש לי חברה אחת מאד טובה שמאד אוהבת פידג' וזה הדבר היחיד שהיא שותה. 
שתו בערך חצי בקבוק מהפידג'. מעבר לזה לא שתו כי היה ואן גוך בטעמים.


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

ידעתי שזה מה שהיה אצלכם 
ולכן קנינו רק שני בקבוקים, מסתבר שאפילו זה היה יותר מידי...


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

שמלה- גלית קורנר 
עוד סאגה.
על מנת לחסוך עלויות (כי לא היה נראה לי הגיוני לשלם 10,000 שקל על שמלה לערב אחד), יצרתי קשר עם תופרת ששמעתי עליה כמה המלצות בודדות במטרה לתפור אצלה שמלה. עשיתי שני סיבובי שמלות עם אמא שלי:  אחד בדיזינגוף ועוד אחד קצר יותר בחיפה. נסגרנו על מה שאני רוצה והתופרת הבטיחה שאין בעיה, זה יבוצע. גם אמא שלי החליטה לתפור אצלה את שמלת הערב שלה.
אני מצרפת קישור להודעה בה אני מספרת איך נגמר הסיפור עם התופרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
המסקנה הסופית שלי אולי מפתיעה- הבעיה היא בעיקר בי, אני פשוט לא בחורה שצריכה לתפור שמלת כלה אצל תופרת. בשום שלב לא הייתי באמת שלווה ורגועה בנוגע לשמלה, במקרה הזה, הכסף היה שווה ולו את שלוות הנפש שלי ואת הידיעה שאני בידיים מקצועיות שלפחות סטטיסטית, רוב הזמן, לא מפשלות.

כמו שכתוב בהודעה שצירפתי, עוד באותו יום שבו הבנתי שאני יכולה לשכוח מהשמלה שהייתה אמורה להיות שמלת הכלה שלי, חברה שהייתה איתי במדידה, התקשרה לגלית קורנר (אני בשלב הזה הייתי יותר מידי בשוק ובעיקר סקפטית- לא האמנתי שמישהו יכול לתפור שמלה בשבועיים) ושאלה את מרינה אחת מהבנות שעובדות בסטודיו, אם הן מסוגלות לתפור שמלת כלה בשבועיים. מרינה אמרה שזה באמת מאוד לחוץ, אבל זה אפשרי ושיש להן זמן פנוי לפגישה בחמש וחצי. למה דווקא גלית קורנר? בגלל השמלה שהיא תפרה לרוני זילבר. במהלך כל החיפושים שלי אחר שמלה, באינטרנט וגם ב"לייב", זו הייתה השמלה היחידה שחשבתי לעצמי שבשמלה כזו בדיוק, כמו שהיא, ללא שינויים, אני מוכנה להתחתן.
כשהגענו לגלית קורנר היחס של כולן היה מאוד חם, מדדתי כמה שמלות וביניהן גם את השמלה שרוני זילבר עצמה לבשה בחתונתה. היא הייתה כמעט מושלמת עליי, למעט העובדה שהיא הייתה בצבע פנינה ואני רציתי צבע לבן ושהמחשוף שלה היה קצת גדול מידי בעיני. הבנות שם השרו תחושה חזקה מאוד של מקצועיות ובטחון, עבור סטודיו בסדר גודל כזה, לתפור שמלה בזמן כל כך קצר, זה לא פשוט, אבל גם לא כל כך קשה, יש להן מתפרה עם לא פחות מ-18 תופרות! הרגשתי שאני בידיים טובות, וגם אהבתי את העובדה שהמחיר לא היה מחיר מופקע רק כי אפשר "לנצל את המצב שלי", אלא המחיר הרגיל של שמלה בתפירה חדשה אצל גלית קורנר (שהוא גם מופקע, אבל זה כבר משהו אחר...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
היחס אליי לאורך כל הדרך (3 מדידות) היה נהדר וחם, הייתה עמידה יפה בלוחות הזמנים, ללא איחורים והמתנות מיותרות. מרינה שהייתה אשת הקשר שלי, הייתה מאוד נחמדה, סבלנית ומקצועית.

למרות כל זה, לצערי הרב, גם כאן קצת התאכזבתי... החלק העליון של השמלה עשוי מתחרה עם חרוזים קטנים ופנינים, אני חושבת שזה בגדר הבלתי אפשרי לשלוט בכל הפנינים והחרוזים שאינם מהודקים לחלוטין לחלק העליון, מה גם שבגלל שאני כל הזמן זזה, מידי פעם משתחררים עוד חוטים עם חרוזים. אצל גלית קורנר אמרו לי שאני לא צריכה להתרגש מהנושא ואני רק צריכה להסתובב עם מספריים קטנים ואם יוצא איזה חוט, פשוט לגזור אותו. אמא שלי (פרפקציוניסטית משוגעת), פשוט לא הייתה מוכנה לקבל את זה, בבוקר של החתונה היא החליטה שהיא לוקחת את השמלה ופשוט עוברת חוט חוט ומנסה לחזק את כל החוטים. אני אמרתי לה שלדעתי זה מיותר אבל היא התעקשה- למזלי! במהלך התיקונים שלה היא גילתה שאחד מהתיקונים שביקשנו שיעשו בכתפיות של השמלה, לא נעשו. הן כנראה פשוט שכחו לעשות את זה, והסיכות שסימנו את הצורך בתיקון, פשוט נותרו על השמלה. כמובן שאמא שלי תיקנה את זה.
מצד אחד, כן, כולנו בני אדם, כולנו טועים, שוכחים או מתבלבלים וזה לגיטמי, אבל זה מאוד מאכזב לשלם ממיטב כספך, על מוצר שאמור להיות מושלם, והוא עדיין, לא מושלם.

זה נבע מכך שבמדידה האחרונה הגענו בצהריים, ציינו מספר שינויים ותיקונים קטנים ואחרונים, הסתובבנו כמה שעות וחזרנו אחה"צ לקחת את השמלה, אחרי כל התיקונים, לקחנו את השמלה בלי למדוד.
מסקנה: גם כשלוקחים את השמלה- למדוד אותה שוב, או לפחות לבדוק לה בציציות, שתיקנו את כל אחת מהבעיות עליהן הצבעתן.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (15/7/12)

בסוף יצא נהדר =]


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

סנדלים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- ויאנדרי 
שי ואני כמעט באותו גובה ולכן רציתי סנדלים שיהיו עם עקב קטן אבל עדיין לא שטוחים לגמרי (כי שטוח זה פחות יפה בעיני), גם היה חשוב לי שהם יהיו נוחים כי מראש היה לי ברור שאני לא הולכת להחליף אותם במהלך הערב (לא יודעת למה, להחליף נעליים באמצע הערב פשוט לא מסתדר לי בראש, גם באירועים של אחרים). העדפתי למצוא סנדלים לא לבנים. ניוד, בז' יפה, אפילו כסף יכול היה לעלות על הדעת. אך לצערי הרב לא מצאתי.

בסופו של דבר קניתי את הסנדלים בויאנדרי בדיזינגוף, חשבתי לעצמי שהם אמנם לא הכי יפים בעולם, אבל הם כן משהו שאני מוכנה ללכת איתו ותכל'ס, לא רואים אותו הרבה.

השתדלתי ללכת איתם כמה שיותר לפני החתונה- בבית וגם קצת בחוץ. הם היו מאוד נוחים ורק גרמו לשפשופים קטנים באחד הקרסוליים.
גם במהלך הערב הם היו מאוד נוחים, הם גרמו לשפשופים קטנים בקרסול השני, אבל לא הרגשתי אותם ולא ידעתי על קיומם עד שהורדתי את הסנדלים בסוף הערב.


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

איפור ושיער- מורן לוין 
שיער- היה ברור לי מההתחלה שאני רוצה שיער אסוף, בעיני זה קלאסי, זה מיוחד ומבדיל את המראה מהמראה היומיומי שלי (לרוב אני עם שיער פזור). אבל, רציתי מראה טבעי ככל האפשר, בלי הרבה ג'ל, בלי שיראו את הקווים של הסירוק (זה יכול לשגע אותי משום מה!) ובלי שביל, פשוט כי שביל עם שיער אסוף פחות מתאים לי.

איפור- שוב, רציתי מראה טבעי, פחדתי משליכטות של מייק אפ ופודרה שימרחו על הפנים שלי ויכסו אותן במסכה, החשש העיקרי שלי היה ששי לא יאהב את המראה שלי ויחשוב שהגזמתי (לפעמים אפילו כשאני מתאפרת לבד קצת יותר מהרגיל הוא מחמיץ פנים).

דבר חשוב נוסף, רציתי להתארגן בבית של ההורים שלי. אז חיפשתי מישהו שיהיה מוכן להגיע לבית שלהם. יצרתי קשר עם מספר מאפרות שטענו שחיפה זה הגבול הצפוני שלהן (קריות זה טיפ טיפה יותר צפוני). בסוף מצאתי את מורן לוין- היא גרה בקיבוץ מגידו (צפונית!) ושם גם נערכה פגישת הניסיון. באיפור הניסיון היא איפרה רק חצי מהפנים שלי, לטענתה- כדי להדגים את ההבדל. האיפור שלה מאוד עדין ובעיני הוא בעיקר מנסה לגרום לפנים להראות נקיים ומוארים תוכ"ד הדגשה של היתרונות הטבעיים וטשטוש של החסרונות, כל זה בלי יותר מידי צבעים. עם כמה שהאיפור שלה טבעי, כשראיתי חצי פנים עם איפור וחצי בלעדיהן- ההבדל היה ניכר!
בנוגע לתסרוקת, אני הגעתי מוכנה עם תמונות של דברים שאהבתי והראיתי לה במחשב, היא גם הראתה לי כל מיני תסרוקות במחשב, בסוף היא קצת שיחקה עם השיער שלי, והחלטנו מה אני רוצה, היא לא עושה תסרוקת מלאה או אפילו קרובה למלאה בפגישת ניסיון.
בכל מקרה, הפגישה איתה הספיקה לי כדי לדעת שיש לה ידיים טובות, היא יודעת מה היא עושה והיא מקצועית מאוד, סגרתי איתה בלי חשש.

שעת סיפור: לילה לפני החתונה עד שעה 1:30 בלילה עבדנו על סידורי הושבה ופתקיות הושבה, אני לא הספקתי לסדר את התיק שלי למחר, נשארו מלא משימות ששי הרגיע ואמר שהוא ידאג להן בעצמו למחרת, אמא שלי הפחידה אותי שאני חייבת ללכת לישון אחרת אני אהיה עייפה ולא יפה (פעם ראשונה שאמא שלי חושפת אותי לסודות הקשר בין חוסר שעות שינה ליופי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). מרוב לחץ פרצתי בבכי היסטרי ושי, מזועזע מהבכי שלי יום לפני החתונה, שלח אותי מיד לישון. ישנתי בבית של ההורים שלי והייתי צריכה לקום מוקדם כדי ללכת לסדר את הציפורניים (חתונת יום ראשון, מקווה במוצ"ש, לא רציתי שיעשו לי בעיות אז קבעתי את כל נושא סידור הציפורניים ליום החתונה בבוקר).
מבחינתי כל תחילת היום של החתונה היה יום של בלגן מאורגן, לא ידעתי להאריך נכון כמה זמן יגזול סידור הציפורניים ויצא שמורן הגיעה לבית שלי לפני שאני ואמא שלי (שהייתה במספרה) הגענו, אחותי הקטנה קיבלה אותה, והיא פשוט בשיא הטבעיות, התחילה להתארגן, הרגישה בבית, הרגיעה אותי בטלפון שהכל בסדר ושאין לי מה להיות לחוצה, חברה שלי שליוותה אותי באותו יום, הגיעה והיא התחילה לסדר לה את השיער, בקיצור... בחורה לעניין.
כמובן שכל הבלגן המשיך כשכל שנייה פנויה הלכתי לחדר שלי לסדר את התיק, אמא שלי ישבה בחדר שלה וסידרה את השמלה (הסבר בחלק של "השמלה"), אפילו לא הוצאנו את הכיבוד שאמא שלי קנתה וסידרנו אותו כמו שצריך על השולחן...

ועכשיו לתכל'ס- לאורך כל אותו יום מורן הייתה ממש כיפית והשרתה אווירה מעולה, במהלך כל העבודה על השיער שלי היא עצרה בכל מיני שלבים כדי להראות לי מה היא עושה כך שאוכל להתחרט ולשנות, היא עמדה איתי מול המראה במשך 15 דקות, הכניסה והוציאה סיכות עד שהגענו למראה שרציתי בחלק הקדמי של השיער, היא לא התביישה להגיד מה לדעתה מתאים ומה פחות (בעיני זה מאוד חשוב כי בכל זאת היא אשת המקצוע ואני סומכת עליה). עם שלב האיפור היא חיכתה עד שיגיעו הצלמים כדי שהם לא יפספסו, היא עבדה בצורה זריזה ושיתפה פעולה באופן מלא עם הצלמים שביקשו ממנה לעמוד בפוזיציות מסויימות כך שהתמונה תצא מושלמת מבחינת תאורה וכו' (תכונה שלא בדיוק מאפיינת את כל המאפרים/ מאפרות, גם על פי דבריו של הצלם, שמאוד התרשם ממנה).
מיותר לציין שהכל החזיק בדיוק באותה צורה עד סוף הערב ויכול היה להחזיק אפילו יותר (למעט אודם שדרש תיקונים, אבל זה ברור).

ד"א בכל משבר השמלה והתופרת (שוב, הסבר בחלק של "השמלה"), התקשרתי אליה והיא הייתה ממש ממש נחמדה וניסתה לעזור לי ולהפנות אותי למעצבות צפוניות שיוכלו לפתור את הבעיה, אבל בסוף לא היה בכך צורך.


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

במהלך האיפור


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

תמונה שאני אוהבת משלבי האיפור


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

בודקת את התוצאה הסופית 
התמונה הזו פשוט מקסימה בעיני, בזמן שמורן מראה לי את האיפור בפעם הראשונה במראה, אחותי הקטנה מציצה לראות מה אני רואה. רגע מקסים [שצלם טוב יודע לתפוס (סורי, הייתי חייבת)]!


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

איפור ושיער למלוות ולמשפחה 
מורן איפרה גם את אמא שלי וחברה שלי, ועשתה תסרוקת לאחותי ולחברה שלי. התסרוקות והאיפור החזיקו גם להן כמובן. התסרוקת שהיא עשתה לאחותי הייתה סופר מקסימה ומתאימה לגילה (היא בת 11)! אחותי הראתה לה תסרוקת שהיא אהבה באינטרנט ומורן פשוט זרמה עם התסרוקת הזו ושידרגה אותה בכמה רמות! כשרון!


----------



## edens song (15/7/12)

איזו חמודה!


----------



## Lana678 (15/7/12)

תמונה מקסימה!!!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (15/7/12)




----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (16/7/12)

תמונה מקסימה בהחלט! 
אני מאוד אוהבת את התמונות האלו, שתופסות רגע קטן ומקסים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ואת יפה!


----------



## חובבת חוק (15/7/12)

מהממת !


----------



## yoli (16/7/12)

מקסימה ומקצועית ממש


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

ציפורניים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הציפורניים שלי פשוט דפוקות, הן לא יכולות לגדול בלי להישבר/ להיסדק. רציתי לעשות הדבקת ציפורניים שתראה כמה שיותר טבעית. דרך המלצות הגעתי אל דקר- היא עובדת בקרית ביאליק.
היא הייתה מאוד חמה ונחמדה, היה כיף לפתוח איתה את יום החתונה. יכול להיות שהטעם שלה קצת יותר נועז משלי, אבל היא לא ניסתה לכפות אותו עלי. בעיני זה יצא יפה והייתי מאוד מרוצה מהתוצאה.
אם מישהי מעוניינת בטלפון שלה, אשמח לתת אותו במסר


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

זר- פרחי תמי "הפלא ופרח" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז כמו שכתוב בכותרת, את הזר קניתי אצל תמי מ"הפלא ופרח" במרכז רסק"ו בקרית מוצקין.
תמי כיוונה למשהו יחסית "כלתי"- צבעים ורודים, אדומים, לבנים, ורדים וכו', ואני דווקא רציתי משהו יותר צבעוני וכפרי, אבל עדיין רציתי משהו שיכנס תחת מה שהיא מגדירה יפה, שוב, היא בעלת המקצוע ואני סומכת עליה שהיא מבינה מה יכול לצאת יפה ומה לא.
אחרי דיונים רבים וסבלנות רבה מצידה, "מצאנו את עמק השווה", אני לא הייתי בטוחה שהזר יהיה יפה, אבל אמרתי לעצמי שבמקרה הכי גרוע, אני פשוט לא אשתמש בו.
חוץ מזה, היא גם הביאה לנו עלי כותרת לשושבינה, ללא עלות.
למען האמת, עד היום עוד לא החלטתי אם הזר היה יפה או לא. אבל תמי הייתה נהדרת וסבלנית והזר היה יחסית זול, כך שאני ממליצה עליה בחום.

לגבי קישוט לרכב- שי וגם אני חשבנו שזה מיותר לחלוטין, גם בזבוז כסף וגם "שופוני" שאנחנו לא מעוניינים בו, המלווה שלי הציעה לקשט את האוטו באופן יחסית סולידי, כלומר, כיתוב של just married על השמשה האחורית ואולי כמה לבבות קטנים. זה היה נשמע לי דווקא נחמד, אבל מרוב הבוקר המטורף שהיה באותו יום, בסוף שכחנו מזה לגמרי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בכל מקרה, תמי מ"הפלא ופרח" הכינה לנו, שוב, ללא עלות, קצת קישוטים לרכב שהיא תיכננה לשים על הידיות, בסופו של דבר זה לא צלח כי צורת הידיות של הרכב שלנו הפתיעה אותה ולא התאימה לקישוטים שהיא הכינה.


----------



## Bobbachka (15/7/12)

שילוב צבעים מקסים בעיני!


----------



## behappy (16/7/12)

זה יפהפה!!!


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

טבעת נישואין- בן אלי 
כן, טבעת, לא טבעות.
שי מראש הביע התנגדות לרעיון של טבעת, הוא טען שזה לא יפה ושזה יציק לו ולכן הוא אפילו לא רוצה לקנות טבעת.
אני חשבתי שהוא סתם משתעשע וצוחק עליי ושבסופו של דבר הוא יקנה טבעת. הלכנו לכמה חנויות של טבעות, הוא מדד והשתכנע יותר ויותר שהוא פשוט לא רוצה לענוד טבעת.
אני מודה שבהתחלה לא התלהבתי מהרעיון, רציתי שהוא יענוד טבעת, פשוט כי זה משהו סימלי ויפה בעיני. גם ההורים והמשפחות לא התלהבו מהרעיון וחשבו שזה לא לעניין.
מהר מאוד השתכנעתי שאין הגיון אמיתי ורציונלי מאחורי הרצון שלי לכך שהוא יענוד טבעת ושגם אם נקנה טבעת הוא ככל הנראה יוריד אותה לצמיתות אחרי שבוע- שבועיים כי היא פשוט תציק לו. אז פשוט לא קנינו לו טבעת.

לגבי הטבעת שלי- היא נקנתה ב"בן אלי" בקריון בקרית ביאליק. היה להם מבחר מאוד גדול של טבעות, יש להם שירות נהדר, הם קיימים וידועים כבר שנים רבות. הזמינו עבורי טבעת במידה שלי והיא הגיעה תוך שבוע, אנחנו מאוד מרוצים מהם וממליצים עליהם.

באופן כללי אני לא אוהבת ללכת עם יותר מטבעת אחת על כל יד ומצד שני יש לי הרבה טבעות (מלבד טבעת האירוסין) שאני לא רוצה להפסיק ללכת איתן. מראש רציתי טבעת נישואין עדינה וכשהתחלתי לחפש הבנתי שלא משנה כמה עדינה היא תהיה, כל עוד אני אענוד אותה ליד טבעת האירוסין, על אצבע אחרת, זה פשוט לא יהיה יפה בעיני. לשים אותה על היד השנייה יגרום לי לאותה בעיה עם הטבעות האחרות שלי. מסקנה: אני צריכה טבעת שתתאים לטבעת האירוסין כך ששתיהן תהיינה על אותה אצבע. בגלל החיתוך של הטבעת שבחרתי, היא מידי פעם נוצצת כאילו היא בעצם מורכבת משורת יהלומים וזה התאים לטבעת האירוסין, זה מצא חן בעיני והלכתי על זה


----------



## Bobbachka (15/7/12)

זה מדהים, איך כל פעם מחדש... 
אני פשוט מתמוגגת מקרדיטים וקוראת בשקיקה כל מילה ומילה על אף כבר עברו כמעט חודשיים מהחתונה שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז מיטל, אני פה, ממתינה בסבלנות להמשך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בנתיים פשוט תענוג!


----------



## המרחפת (18/7/12)

הדברים האלה פשוט ממכרים!


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

תכשיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אוקיי, זה הזמן להודות, אני מכורה לתכשיטים. אם להודות על האמת אמא שלי מכורה אפילו יותר גדולה ממני ומגיל צעיר היא קנתה לי תכשיטים כמתנות לימי הולדת והזדמנויות אחרות והשרישה בי את ההתמכרות הזו. כך יצא שיש לי יחסית הרבה תכשיטים, רובם לא אמיתיים אלא סתם "קישוטי אופנה" כמו שאמא שלי מגדירה את זה. וחוץ מהתכשיטים שלי, אמא שלי ואני נוהגות לשתף ולהחליף בינינו את התכשיטים. כך שזה היה כמעט ברור שלא יהיה צורך בקניית תכשיטים במיוחד לקראת החתונה.

בגלל שבכל זאת רציתי להתחדש וגם לענוד משהו שאף פעם לא ראו אותי איתו, יצאתי למסע חיפושים. לאחר לבטים רבים החלטתי שאני לא רוצה שרשרת אלא רק עגילים ארוכים, העדפתי משהו שמשלב פנינים כי זה נראה לי הכי קלאסי ויפה לכלה, אבל לא מצאתי.
אני חייבת לציין שבעקבות המלצות רבות על קרן וולף הלכתי לחנות שלה ומאוד התאכזבתי. תמיד כשראיתי את התכשיטים שלה בתמונות, הם היו נראים יפים ומיוחדים, אבל כאשר מסתכלים עליהם מקרוב, הרבה מהם בכלל לא נראים איכותיים. מה שהפריע לי הוא בעיקר האלמנטים המתכתיים בהם היא עושה שימוש, לרוב הם נראים כמו אלמנט זהב/ כסף שנקנו ב"אבגד", ללא ספק לא משהו שמאות שקלים (המחיר שהיא לרוב גובה) הוא מוצדק עבורו. גם אם האלמנטים הללו מעוצבים בעיצוב יחודי לה ולא ניתן למצוא אותם ב"אבגד", ברמת הביצוע, זה יוצא לא מוצלח (בעיני לפחות).

כך יצא שכל התכשיטים שענדתי היו של אמא שלי או שלי.
העגילים והצמיד הם של "סברבוסקי". לפחות לגבי העגילים, הם עדיין בחנויות של סברובסקי ואני חושבת שזה דגם שרץ אצלם כמה שנים ועוד ימשיך לרוץ. הצמיד נקנה בחנות סברובסקי בחו"ל כך שאני לא יודעת אם אפשר לקנות אותו בחנויות שלהם בארץ, אבל אולי אפשר להזמין.
חוץ מטבעת האירוסין, רציתי לענוד טבעת גם על היד השנייה, אז ענדתי טבעת של אמא שלי שנקנתה לפני כמה שנים ב"בורסה לתכשיטים" (בתמונה המצורפת).


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

זו תמונה שבה רואים את הצמיד יחסית טוב 
ובאופן כללי אני אוהבת אותה...


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

ותמונה שבה רואים את העגילים


----------



## Bobbachka (15/7/12)

את נראית מקסים!!!


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (16/7/12)

את מהממת! 
את נראית מאוד יפה ופשוט קלאסית.


----------



## edens song (16/7/12)

איזו תמונה יפה! 
יש לך עיניים ענקיות (עיני איילה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) וגבות מהממות!


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

LOL מזמן לא החמיאו לי על הגבות שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה רבה!


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

חליפה ונעליים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
בהתחלה שי היה ממש נגד חליפה וגם נגד עניבה, אני די התבאסתי מזה, בעיקר כי פחדתי שבגלל השמלה, אני אראה overdressed לידו. בכל מקרה, אחרי שהפגנתי את אכזבתי, הסתכלתי על תמונות של זוגות שבהן החתן לא היה לבוש בחליפה והבנתי שזה לא כזה קריטי, חליפה זו לא כזו חובה וזה לא נראה מגוחך כמו שחשבתי.
בכל מקרה, אחרי פעם אחת שהוא הלך עם אחיו לחפש בגדים לחתונה, הוא דווקא החליט שהוא כנראה כן רוצה חליפה.
בפעם הבאה הלכנו ביחד, חרשנו את כל החנויות באזור הקריות, ואת כל החנויות בקריון, היה די קשה למצוא חליפה שתהיה במידה של שי או יחסית קרובה למידה שלו וגם תהיה יפה בעינינו. גם כי שי בחור יחסית קטן וגם כי הרבה חליפות פשוט לא היו לטעמנו (מבריקות מידי, מעוטרות מידי וכו') 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
בסופו של דבר קנינו את החליפה ב"ולנטינו" בקרית ביאליק, הם היו מאוד סבלניים ומקצועיים, יש להם תופרת מעולה שתיקנה את החליפה ועשתה עבודה ברמה גבוהה.
לגבי המחיר, אני חייבת לציין שזה לא היה כל כך זול, אפשר למצוא זול יותר אם מחפשים בחיפה וכמובן באזור המרכז.

נעליים- זה השוס האמיתי מבחינתי! שי נועל נעליים במידה 37. כן, זה קטן! קשה מאוד למצוא נעליים אלגנטיות במידה הזו, על סף הבלתי אפשרי, בטח שלא בחנויות רגילות בקניונים. אני הייתי בטוחה שזו הולכת להיות בעיה רצינית ושהוא לעולם לא ימצא נעליים.
בגלל שהוא מודע לבעיה הוא אפילו לא ביזבז את הזמן בחיפוש בחנויות בקניונים. הוא הלך ישירות לרחוב הרצל בחיפה, למרבה ההפתעה, היו שם אפילו כמה אפשרויות ביותר מחנות אחת והמחיר היה זול בטירוף! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נ.ב בתמונה הזו שי מחכה לפגוש אותי, והוא בלי העניבה, בתמונות של המקדימים אפשר יהיה לראות את החליפה עם העניבה.


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

DJ- זוהר ניב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עוד ספק צפוני שאנחנו ממליצים עליו בחום.
הגענו אליו דרך רשימת המומלצים של אחד הגנים איתם בסופו של דבר לא סגרנו. זוהר ניב היה ה-DJ הראשון והיחיד שפגשנו. מדובר בבחור צעיר (עם ניסיון בתחום כי עבד קודם בחברת DJs נחשבת בחיפה), חמוד לאללה, בפגישה איתו הוא מיד קלט את הראש שלנו ונוצר קליק.

לגבי קבלת הפנים, הוא אמר לנו להכין רשימה של שירים שחשוב לנו שיהיו במהלך האירוע ולהשתדל להכניס לשם גם שירים שיהיו בגדר הפתעה קטנה לכל מיני אנשים שחשובים לנו, שילבנו שם שירים שאנחנו יודעים שבני משפחה וחברים שלנו אוהבים, זה היה רעיון טוב וגם ממש נהננו להכין את הרשימה.

בפגישה תיאום שנערכה בערך שבועיים לפני החתונה, הבאנו לו את הרשימה שהכנו והוא עיבה אותה והוסיף לה שירים בתיאום איתנו. הוא בדק את הגבולות שלנו פחות או יותר בכל הז'אנרים של המוזיקה כדי להבין מה אנחנו רוצים שיהיה בחתונה ומה לא. הוא קבע איתנו מראש בדיוק כמה ואיזה שירים במזרחית יהיו, במהלך האירוע ניגשו אליו כמה פעמים אורחים שביקשו שירים במזרחית או שירים שהוא ידע שביקשנו שלא יהיו והוא סרב בנימוס.
כשיצאנו מפגישת התיאום הזו אמרתי לשי: "נראה לי שהולך להיות כיף בחתונה", אני חושבת שזה אומר הכל.

השאיפה שלנו הייתה שהחתונה תתחיל עם מוזיקה שיותר מתאימה למבוגרים ותמשיך עם מוזיקה ששומעים כשהולכים למסיבה במועדון, עם נגיעות קטנות של דברים שיחסית חשובים לנו. היה לנו גם ממש חשוב שעוצמת המוזיקה לא תהיה מוגזמת כך שאורחים שנשארים לשבת בשולחנות ולא קמים לרחבה, יוכלו לשמוע את עצמם ולנהל שיחה באופן נורמלי למרות המוזיקה.
זוהר עמד במשימה באופן מושלם! הרבה חברים של ההורים ציינו את המוזיקה בחתונה לטובה והרחבה באמת הייתה מלאה. כשרוב המבוגרים הלכו, המסיבה המשיכה עד שתיים בלילה (כשההסעה יצאה לדרכה) והתגובות היו מצויינות.


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

סטילס- מי אם לא... אור זהבי 
צילום היה נושא שלא הייתי מוכנה להתפשר בנוגע אליו בעד שום הון שבעולם. במקרה הזה, אני חושבת שיש קורלציה מאוד גבוהה בין מחיר לבין איכות, והייתי מוכנה לשלם את המחיר. כששי שמע את סביבת המחירים הוא קצת פחות התלהב אבל כמו שאמרתי, הבחור יודע להבחין במשהו איכותי כשהוא רואה אותו, אחרי שהראיתי לו את התמונות שעליהן אני מדברת, לא היה צריך להוסיף יותר מידי.

קבענו פגישות עם שני צלמים- ינאי רובחה ואור זהבי.

הפגישה הראשונה הייתה עם ינאי, אני לא מבינה גדולה בצילום, אבל ממה שהם (ינאי ואור) הסבירו לי, ינאי עובד הרבה עם פלאשים בעוד שאור עובד יותר עם תאורה טבעית ורפלקטורים. מי שרואה תמונות של הרבה צלמים, יכול עם הזמן להבחין מתי זו תמונה שצולמה עם פלאש ומתי לא היה פלאש, הסגנון של הפלאשים מאוד מצא חן בעינינו ובאופן כללי הוא גם מיוחד יחסית כי אין הרבה צלמי חתונות שמצלמים בסגנון הזה (אולי יש כאלה שאני לא מכירה, אבל את אלה שאני כן מכירה אני יכולה לספור על כף יד אחת). אבל, משהו עם ינאי פשוט לא זרם, הרגשנו שהוא עובד בצורה מסויימת ולא מוכן לזוז ימינה ושמאלה ממנה, לא כל כך היה מוכן לשמוע מה אנחנו רוצים או מחפשים ומה אנחנו חושבים.
חוץ מזה, אצלו מקבלים את הסטילס ואת הוידאו בחבילה אחת ולא ממש "נפלנו" מהוידאו שלו. הסבר: היום יש שני סוגים של וידאו- סגנון ישן שהוא לטעמנו קצת משעמם וסגנון חדש שהולך ותופס תאוצה שהוא יותר קולנועי, קליפי וכו'. אנחנו יותר מתחברים לסגנון החדש.
אני רוצה להדגיש, זו לא ביקורת שלילית על ינאי רובחה, בעינינו הוא צלם מאוד מוכשר ואנחנו בטוחים שגם איתו היינו מגיעים לתוצאה טובה, אבל, מבחינת כימיה- היא פחות הייתה שם, ולנו היא הייתה חשובה.

הפגישה הבאה (באותו יום) הייתה עם אור. כמה שאני לא אנסה, אני לא אצליח להעביר במילים את מה שאני חושבת על אור, זה פשוט חסר סיכוי. בתור התחלה- הוא היה הספק שנתן לנו בפגישה איתו, הכי הרבה טיפים שימושיים לקראת החתונה והיום של החתונה. הוא בחור מקסים, פשוט מקסים, הוגן, אכפתי, מצחיק... וזה עוד בלי קשר לרמות הכשרון שלו!
אצלו הוידאו לא מגיע בחבילה, הוא המליץ לנו על אחד הצלמים שעובדים איתו שפנוי בתאריך שלנו והראה לנו וידאו- זה היה וידאו בסגנון שאהבנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




עכשיו כשאני מספרת את זה, זה נשמע ברור שהיינו צריכים מיד לבחור באור זהבי, אבל משום מה זה לא היה כזה פשוט, חזרנו הבייתה והתלבטנו במשך יומיים, הגענו למצב ששלחנו לאור מייל עם דוגמאות של תמונות שאנחנו אוהבים על מנת לחדד בפניו את הטעם שלנו ולראות מה הוא אומר בנוגע לזה, וכל זה עוד לפני שסגרנו איתו בכלל! רק מדגים את רמות הסבלנות ואת העובדה שהוא פשוט נטול אגו! הוא הבין שזה חשוב לנו והיה לו באמת חשוב לראות מה אנחנו אוהבים כדי לספק לנו את המוצר הטוב ביותר (אני לא בטוחה ש"הכוונות" מהזוג היו מתקבלות בברכה אצל הרבה צלמים אחרים).
כל קשר איתו היה כל כך כיפי שפשוט חיכיתי להעביר איתו את היום של החתונה.
ביום של החתונה הוא כמובן לא איכזב וכולם פשוט התאהבו בו! הרבה חברות שלי אמרו לי שהצלם שלי היה חמוד, ואחי הקטן כל כך התלהב ממנו שיומיים אחר כך הוא שאל אותי: "אור זהבי יוכל לצלם אותי בבר מצווה שלי?" (בן 11).

לגבי הכשרון, אין לי מה להגיד, התמונות מבחינתי מדברות בעד עצמן. אני לא רוצה להישמע פקצה אבל באמת, אין דברים כאלה...
LOL


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

וידאו- true story filmmakers 
אז בעקבות המלצתו של אור הגענו אל הנרי מ-true story filmmakers. דיברנו עם הנרי והוא הציע לנו להביא צלם וידאו נוסף, לא בגלל כמות האנשים אלא בגלל שזה מאפשר יצירה של סרט יותר מעניין שמעביר יותר טוב את הסיפור. מבחינתנו, זה היה שווה את התוספת, והלכנו על זה. ביום החתונה הגיעו הנרי וצלם וידאו נוסף, איגור.

ככל שהתקרבה החתונה והתחלנו לעכל שהולכים להיות לנו בחתונה 4 צלמים: שני צלמי סטילס ושני צלמי וידאו, לא יכולנו שלא לצחוק על עצמנו ולשאול איך הגענו למצב הזה... נשמע כמו סוג של פולחן אישיות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. אבל לפחות בינתיים זה נראה כאילו זה היה שווה את זה. אחרי בערך שלושה שבועות, הנרי שלח לנו קישור לטיזר וידאו של החתונה שלנו, אנחנו ממש ממש ממש מרוצים!
באופן אישי אני צופה בטיזר הזה בממוצע פעם ביום... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אמנם עוד לא קיבלנו את הוידאו המלא אבל אנחנו מרגישים מאוד מרוצים מהבחירה ולא חושבים שאחרי טיזר כזה יש לנו סיכוי להתאכזב. הנרי ואיגור היו נחמדים וכיפיים במהלך כל יום החתונה, כך שאנו ממליצים בחום!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (15/7/12)

הוידיאו מקסים 
וגם אתם מקסימים. מחכה בקוצר רוח להמשך!


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (16/7/12)

אתם נראים פשוט זוג מתוק ומקסים


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (16/7/12)

איזה טיזר כייפי!


----------



## Nooki80 (16/7/12)

הוידאו מהמם! 
איפה החברה האלו היו כשאנחנו התחתנו? חיפשנו אז בנרות צילום בסגנון הזה!
מקסים, מקסים, מקסים!


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

תודה רבה! 
אני זוכרת שדווקא הסתדרתם לא רע (בלשון המעטה) עם הנושא הזה...


----------



## יום וליל (16/7/12)

הבית של ההורים ממש יפה 
הקליפ מקסים...


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

תודה רבה! 
אור אמר שהבית של ההורים שלי נראה כאילו הם בנו אותו במיוחד בשביל היום של צילומי החתונה


----------



## המרחפת (18/7/12)

וואו! 
היה לי כל כך ברור שאני לא לוקחת וידיאו, אבל אצלכם זה נראה כל כך כיף!!!


----------



## m e i t u l (15/7/12)

אני יוצאת להפסקה 
אמשיך מאוחר יותר.


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (15/7/12)

מחכה להמשך... 
קרדיטים ממש יפים!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (15/7/12)

את פשוט מהממת 
ואני קוראת את הקרדיטים בשקיקה
ומחכה שתחזרי 
וכמו שאמרתי לך בפייס - את פשוט יפה!


----------



## Bobbachka (16/7/12)

נו.....


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

ממשיכה: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 עיצוב- זאב אלמוג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
באופן עקרוני לא הייתה לנו כוונה להשקיע בעיצוב. לדעתנו זו פשוט לא הוצאה שמצדיקה את עצמה כי למעט בנות שעומדות להתחתן עוד שנייה וחצי, בנות שהתחתנו לפני שנייה וחצי ועוד כמה חדי עין, אף אחד לא שם לב או זוכר את העיצוב (בטח לא של השולחנות, אולי של החופה...). היה לנו סכום כלשהו בראש שידענו שאנחנו לא רוצים לחרוג ממנו. לצערי הרב, לא עמדנו במשימה.

מבחינת עיצוב, ה-TERRA עובדים זאב אלמוג. בגלל שלשי נושא העיצוב לא היה קריטי במיוחד, הלכתי לפגישה עם זאב יחד עם אמא שלי. בפגישה זאב הראה לנו תמונות של חופות, מרכזי שולחן וכו', כדי שנחליט מה אנחנו רוצות. הבעיה הייתה שהוא בשום שלב לא דיבר ולא היה מוכן לדבר על מחירים. יש לו שיטה- אנחנו מחליטים מה אנחנו רוצים ואחרי כמה ימים הוא מוציא הצעת מחיר מסודרת ושולח אותה במייל. באופן כללי אפשר להגיד שהוא עשה רושם של אדם מאוד נחמד, פשוט וזורם, יצאתי מהפגישה איתו מרוצה וטובת לבב, ואז... קיבלתי את המייל עם הצעת המחיר. זה ישמע קצת דרמטי, אבל באיזשהו מקום הרגשתי כאילו תקעו לי סכין בגב. אחרי שהוא עשה רושם של בן אדם כל כך נחמד, ואמר לי: "אני מבטיח לך שעל העיצוב שלי את לא תצטרכי לקחת משכנתא" בתגובה לשאלה שלי בנוגע לסדרי גודל של מחירים, פתאום קיבלתי הצעת מחיר שנראתה לי פשוט הזויה (סליחה, אין לי מילה אחרת לתאר את זה)!
שי כמובן אמר שזה היה צפוי שזה מה שיקרה ושהוא לא מבין איך ייתכן שפגישה שלמה ישבנו ודיברנו על עיצוב בלי להזכיר מחירים, זה הרי לא הגיוני... איזה עוד בעלי מקצוע עובדים ככה?!

ניסיתי לברר בפורום והבנתי שככל הנראה המחירים שזאב הציע לי אכן היו מופקעים, פניתי למעצבים אחרים וביקשתי מהם הצעות מחיר לאותו מפרט עיצוב בדיוק. באמת קיבלתי הצעות מחיר שהיו יותר זולות ממה שהוא הציע.
כאשר סגרנו עם ה-TERRA, הם הבטיחו לנו שהם ה"גב" שלנו מול כל הספקים שקשורים אליהם, אנחנו יכולים לפנות אליהם והם יעזרו לנו. לזכותם ייאמר שהם אכן עמדו בהבטחתם, התקשרנו אל צביקה (הבעלים), שלחנו לו הצעת מחיר נגדית וזולה יותר והוא דיבר עם זאב וביקש ממנו להשוות את הצעת המחיר שלו להצעה הזולה יותר. זה עדיין היה מאוד יקר ולכן זאב ואני המשכנו בסדרה של מיילים והתכתבויות בניסיון לראות איפה אפשר לוותר על דברים ואיפה אפשר לחסוך (הסיבה שכל זה נעשה במייל היא פשוט כי זאב לא היה מוכן להזכיר מחירים בשום צורה למעט מיילים).
זה ישמע מוזר, אבל לא משנה מה עשיתי ואיזה שינויים רציתי לעשות בעיצוב, גם כשאני הרגשתי שאני מתפשרת על העיצוב, המחיר לא ירד, איכשהו הוא הצליח לגרום למחיר להישאר על גבול תחתון מסויים וממנו הוא פשוט לא זז בלי קשר לויתורים והפשרות שעשיתי.
מבחינתי זו הייתה סוג של מלחמת התשה ובסופו של דבר התייאשנו וסגרנו על עיצוב בתקציב יקר יותר מהתקציב שקבענו מראש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וליום החתונה עצמו:
במהלך כל תכתובת המיילים והצעות המחיר האינסופיות זאב כלל בתוך הצעות המחיר שלו עיצוב לקבלת הפנים ללא עלות (לא משהו שכולל פרחים אלא סוג של אגרטלים עם נר קטן) כסוג של צ'ופר (כי אני לא רציתי לשלם על עיצוב בקבלת הפנים). ביום החתונה עצמו לא היה עיצוב בקבלת הפנים. כמובן שאין לי מה לכעוס על כך, כי שוב, זה היה "צ'ופר" אבל בעיני זה מאכזב שזה נכתב בהצעת המחיר ובסופו של דבר לא מבוצע.

דבר נוסף, יש שתי אפשרויות למיקום החופה ב-TERRA, אנחנו ציינו מיקום מסויים וביום החתונה החופה הייתה במיקום השני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. כשהגעתי ל-TERRA כמובן שהייתי מאוד מופתעת ומאוכזבת, בתגובה זאב אמר שהוא חשב שהחופה שבחרנו אינה מתאימה למיקום שבו רצינו שהיא תהיה. נראה לי שהיה זה מין הראוי לשאול אותנו במידה ומחליטים להזיז את החופה למקום שונה מהמקום שנקבע.

עם כל הנ"ל, אי אפשר להתכחש לעובדה שהעיצוב היה יפה. זאב בהחלט יודע מה הוא עושה, התוצאה הייתה מאוד יפה והיינו מרוצים ממנה.

בשורה התחתונה, אנחנו לא כל כך מרוצים מזאב, למרות שאין ספק שהוא אדם מקצועי והעיצוב היה יפה.


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

עיצוב- מרכזי שולחן נמוכים 
חלק מהעיצוב שנכלל בדיל עם ה-TERRA כולל מרכזי שולחן של פמוטים עם הידוריות. בעיצוב שבחרנו, על חצי מהשולחנות היו פמוטים ועל החצי השני היו מרכזי שולחן של פרחים. גם מרכזי השולחן של הפרחים התחלקו לחצי גבוהים (כמו שרואים בתמונה הקודמת) וחצי נמוכים (כמו שיש בתמונה המצורפת).


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

עיצוב- פמוטים 
את ההידוריות בפמוטים ביקשנו מזאב להחליף בנרות שעווה, בעיני זה היה יותר יפה ומבחינת מחיר זה באמת לא היה יקר.


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

עיצוב- חופה 
לגבי עיצוב החופה הייתה התלבטות רצינית. מצד אחד לא רצינו שביל מוגבה לחופה, כי הרגשנו שזה קצת "שופוני" ומוגזם (שלא לדבר על המחיר שהתלווה לזה). מצד שני, שי אמר ששנינו גם ככה "גובה דשא", אז אם אנחנו רוצים שמישהו יראה אותנו הולכים לחופה, אנחנו באמת צריכים שביל מוגבה. בסופו של דבר הבנתי שהוא צודק ושאין ברירה, למרות המחיר, נלך על שביל מוגבה.

הנרות לצד החופה היו קטע מאוד משעשע (בציניות), כי אחרי שקיבלתי הצעות מחיר נגדיות על נרות ממעצבים אחרים, זאב השווה את הצעת המחיר שלו והוריד את המחיר לכל נר ביותר מ-50%... go figure...


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

החופה כשהערב יורד


----------



## פאסי86 (16/7/12)

עיצוב 
היי, מזל טוב והחתונה נראית מדהימה.

כמה דברים לגבי העיצוב:
אני מבינה את התסכול שלך, המעצב לא מקצועי אם ככה הוא מתנהל, אולי מעצב יפה אבל מקצועי הוא לא. 
לגבי העיצוב בקבלת פנים, אם הדבר מופיע בהצעת מחיר שזה סוג של חוזה והוא לא התבצע בפועל מגיע לכם סוג של פיצוי. זה לא בסדר.

בהצלחה


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

לטיול יצאנו (או: צילומים מקדימים) 
אז כמו שכבר ציינתי, נושא הצילום היה מאוד חשוב לי ושאלתי את אור אם יש לו בראש מקום שבו אנחנו יכולים להצטלם. הוא אמר שהוא פחות מכיר את אזור הצפון וששי ואני יכולים לצאת לטיול רומנטי לסרוק את השטח קצת לפני החתונה אם אנחנו רוצים לוקיישנים ספציפיים, למרות שבכל מקרה הוא בטוח שנסתדר.

שי ואני לקחנו את הנושא ברצינות וביום שישי שלפני החתונה הלכנו לטייל קצת והחלטנו שנצטלם בשני מקומות, שדה חמניות יחסית קרוב לבית של ההורים שלי, למזלנו יצא שתחילת יוני זה זמן שבו עדיין יש המון חמניות פורחות (נראה לי שזה קורה במהלך חודש אחד בשנה ולא מעבר) ופארק כלשהו ביערות הכרמל, באזור של אוניברסיטת חיפה (יש שם לא מעט כניסות לחניונים ופארקים קטנים, לא ידענו בדיוק איזה מהם יהיה אידיאלי לדעתו של אור אז ביום של החתונה פשוט זרמנו).

אשתדל לא להגזים עם כמות התמונות...


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)




----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

לא יודעת להסביר 
למה אני כל כך אוהבת את התמונה הזו...


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

וזו כבר ביערות הכרמל


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)




----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

משהו בתמונה הזו כל כך יפה בעיני...


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)




----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)




----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

אחרונה- זו צולמה בגן של ה-TERRA


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (16/7/12)

כי היא מדהימה, זה למה


----------



## FayeV (16/7/12)

תמונות המקדימים מדהימות!


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

חופה ומוזיקה 
בכניסה לחופה הייתה שושבינה ולאחר מכן כל אחד מאיתנו צעד עם ההורים שלו.
השיר שליווה את השושבינה היה פסקול הסרט "פורסט גאמפ", בעיקר ההתחלה שלו, בעיני המוזיקה הזו משרה אווירה קסומה (אני עוד שנייה מקיאה מרוב קיטש).

השיר שהתנגן כשאנחנו צעדנו לחופה היה גיטרה וכינור , לא בגרסה של הקישור אלא בגרסה של שלום חנוך מהדיסק של המופע יציאה.
אני חייבת לציין שזה היה השיר הראשון שחשבנו עליו כשחשבנו על שיר כניסה לחופה, אבל די התבאסתי לגלות שהוא שיר ממש "טחון" בחתונות (לשי זה ממש לא הפריע). בסופו של דבר השתכנעתי שמה שחשוב הוא שהשיר ירגש אותנו ויהיה בעל משמעות עבורנו, גם אם הוא הושמע בעוד המון חתונות.

בתמונה, אני מחכה ששי יבוא לכסות אותי בהינומה "i'm so excited"


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

צועדים יחד


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

עליונית לחופה 
בתמונה הזו רואים את העליונית התואמת לשמלה, גם היא מגלית קורנר כמובן, אני מאוד אהבתי אותה.
וגם את השמלה היפה של אמא שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

תשל"כ בנוהל


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

תמונה יפה בעיניי


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

שבירת כוס 
השיר שהושמע שנייה אחרי שהכוס נשברה היה Hey Ya של Outkast.

בתמונה אפשר לראות איך שי מרים את הרגל "מכל הלב", אנשים כל הזמן הפחידו אותו ואמרו לו שאם הכוס לא נשברת זו ממש פדיחה, אז הוא החליט לא לקחת סיכונים.


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

סלואו 
השיר ברקע היה ה-cover של adele ל-lovesong





אני סתם אזרוק שהמשמעות של המילים בשירים סופר חשובה לי, אני לא כל כך מצליחה להבין אנשים שרוקדים סלואו או נכנסים לחופה לצלילי שירים יפים ומרגשים אבל כאלה שמדברים על אהבה נכזבת. והשיר הזה... אני לא חושבת שיש משהו שרוצים להגיד לבן אדם שכרגע התחתנת איתו שהשיר הזה לא אומר:

However far away 
I will always love you
However long I stay
I will always love you
Whatever words I say
I will always love you
I will always love you


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

עוד תמונה מהסלואו


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

טעימה מהריקודים 
שי בפרצוף אופייני


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

יש חתונה שעוברת בלי ריקוד השמלה?


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

ושוב אני מונפת על כסא... 
לדעתי היו 3 פעמים כאלה במהלך הערב, אחת מפחידה יותר מהשנייה (אבל מי סופר?).
אני ממש אוהבת את התמונה הזו, זה כל כך יפה לראות את הגן של ה-TERRA דרך קירות הזכוכית של האולם!


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

תמונה מגניבה של האולם


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

סלואו סיום 
בסוף הערב, אור ביקש מזוהר ה-DJ שישים לנו שיר סיום ונרקוד סלואו אחרון כי הוא רצה לעשות עוד סדרה של תמונות. לפני החתונה לא תיכננו שיר סיום, אמרנו לזוהר איזה שיר נרצה במידה והסיטואציה תוביל לשיר סיום ותיכננו פשוט לזרום.
השיר היה sail away של david gray.

התמונות מסדרת התמונות הזו יצאו מהממות ואחת מהן מצורפת.


----------



## Pixelss (16/7/12)

אחת התמונות! 
כבר ראיתי אותה בפייס והתלהבתי מאוד!
אני חייבת להגיד שאתם לא נראים כאילו זה סוף הערב בכלל.
אצלנו בתמונות מהסלואו סיום אפשר בקלות לראות את ההבדל מתחילת הערב ואילו אתם שניכם נראים סופר רעננים! סחטין!


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

ולסיכום 
הדרך ליום החתונה הייתה פעמים רבות מייגעת, מתישה ומייאשת. כן, זה כרוך בהמון עבודה וסבלנות, המון לבטים והחלטות והמון הוצאות (אני תמיד תוהה לעצמי האם עבור אנשים חסרי כל מגבלה תקציבית ארגון חתונה הוא דבר כיפי ופשוט יותר). כמובן שלכל אלו מתווספת כמות אינסופית של דעות, רצונות ומחשבות שכל עובר ושב מרשה לעצמו לנדב, ומידי פעם גם חיכוכים עם ההורים והמשפחה.
במקום להקשיב לכל הבנות שאמרו לי שאני חייבת להנות מהדרך לחתונה כי היא חולפת מהר, ושאני חייבת לנצל את תקופת הארגונים לחתונה כי היא כל כך כיפית, העדפתי להקשיב לבנות שיכלו להבין אותי ולהזדהות איתי, לתמוך בי בזמני קושי ולהראות לי שאני לא לבד ושזה קורה לכל הזוגות (זה גם אחד הדברים שכל כך יפים בפורום הזה בעיני). במבט לאחור, הרבה חלקים בארגון החתונה בכלל לא היו כיפיים. מאז החתונה אני אומרת שאני מוכנה להתחתן שוב במידה ומישהו מארגן עבורי הכל ואני רק צריכה להתייצב לצילומים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




בעזרתו של שי ובעזרתם של אותם אנשים שהרכיבו את רשת התמיכה שלי, הבנתי שגם בחתונה, כמו בכל דבר אחר בחיים, לעולם לא אוכל לרצות את כולם. למדתי להבדיל בין רצונותיי שלי לרצונותיהם של אחרים. למדתי להכניס את דעותיהם ורצונותיהם של אחרים לקטגוריית ההמלצות ולא לקטגוריית החובות. לקח לי מעט יותר זמן, אבל בסוף, למדתי שלא משנה כמה מעצבנות יכולות להיות המשפחות וכמה אני כועסת, אחרי החתונה, הם יישארו המשפחה, אבל החתונה עצמה, היא ערב אחד והוא חולף. לכן כדאי לנשום עמוק, לספור עד עשר ולא להתפוצץ (לפחות לא לפני שמגיעים הבייתה LOL) אלא "לבחור את המלחמות שלך בקפידה" (בתרגום חופשי מאנגלית).
למעשה אני חושבת שרוב הדברים המהנים לאורך התהליך היו קבלת ההחלטות המשותפת של שי ושלי, המקומות בהם היינו צריכים לחפש את עמק השווה בינינו ולהתפשר, המקומות בהם נכנסנו לדיונים עמוקים וחופרים בעקבות פרטים קטנים. בסופו של דבר זה היה אירוע די רציני ששי ואני אירגנו לבד מא' ועד ת'... והיה כיף לראות אותו יוצא לפועל ואפילו מצליח בסופו של דבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בעקבות דברים שנכתבו בשורות הפורום הזה על ידי כמה וכמה בנות, החלטתי בשלב מאוד מוקדם, שביום החתונה עצמו אני משחררת. החלטתי שאני עושה כל שביכולתי על מנת לדאוג להצלחת האירוע עד יום החתונה, וביום החתונה עצמו פשוט נותנת לדברים לזרום מתוך הבנה שעכשיו, אני כבר לא יכולה לשנות שום דבר (ולראייה האופן בו הגבתי כשגיליתי שמיקמו את החופה במיקום הלא נכון: "אוף, אבל החופה לא איפה שביקשתי... טוב"). אני ממליצה בחום לכל הבנות לעשות כך, אני לא רואה דרך אחרת לעבור את היום הזה, כי מושלם הוא לא יהיה, קצר הוא כן יהיה, ואת הזמן המועט שיש, חבל לבזבז על לחץ ועצבים.

עם כל זאת, יום החתונה הוא יום יוצא דופן, מיוחד ומרגש. מבחינתי זהו יום שבו הרגשתי *מוקפת ועטופת אהבה* מכל הסובבים אותי. כל כך שמחתי לפגוש אנשים יקרים וחשובים לי, אנשים אהובים שבאמת באו לשמוח עם שי ואיתי ביום החתונה שלנו. נהניתי לבלות כל דקה שהייתה לי עם שי, לצחוק, לרקוד, לחבק, לאהוב!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (16/7/12)

אהבתי מאד את מילות הסיכום 
קרדיטים מקסימים ואתם מקסימים. 
התמונות ממש יפות ומיוחדות (איזה כיף לכם שמצאתם שדה של חמניות...) ורואים בהן את האהבה שלכם אחד לשני, שזה כמובן מאד חשוב. 
נשמע שהייתה לכם גישה מאד בריאה לתכנון החתונה ושידעתם להבין ולראות האחד את השני. 

אומרים שהחתונה לא משקפת את המשך החיים - אני אומרת שתכנון החתונה משקף את המשך החיים. זה פרויקט גדול ראשון בתור זוג ואפשר ללמוד ממנו הרבה - על תכנון משותף, התחשבות הדדית, ויתורים הדדיים כשצריך וקבלת החלטות משותפת. כשזוג משכיל לעבור את שלב התכנונים כשהוא יודע להתמודד עם הקשיים שבדרך, זה סימן טוב להמשך! אז נשמע שאתם בהחלט בדרך הנכונה. 

שיהיה לכם המון בהצלחה בהמשך וחיים מאושרים יחד!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (16/7/12)

נו, מה עוד אפשר להגיד?  
אתם זוג יפה והחתונה שלכם נראית מדהימה! בכלל, כיף לי שיש לנו נקודות השקה שאני יכולה ללמוד מהן או סתם להתמוגג מהבחירות 
תודה על כל החפירות שסבלת ממני וההקשבה והתשובות המושקעות, את לא מתארת לעצמך כמה זה היה לי לעזר.
מאחלת לכם המשך חיים מדהימים ואוהבים - בדיוק כמו שאתם משתקפים בתמונות


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

תודה רבה! 
ואם יהיו לך עוד שאלות במהלך הדרך אני מאוד אשמח לענות


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (16/7/12)

מאוד אהבתי 
אהבתי את מילות הסיכום שלך מאוד!

אגב, לגבי התהייה שלך- לדעתי אנשים בלי מגבלה תקציבית תחת יותר לחץ- להרים אירוע מפוצץ שכולם יזכרו לנצח נצחים ולהתעלות על מה שהסביבה שלהם עשתה. זה נראה לי כאב ראש.

אני שמחה בשבילך מאוד שהצלחת לשחרר ביום עצמו והשמלה שלך, עם כל התהליך שעברת-מהממת ממש. 

מזלטוב =]


----------



## ציפורה83 (16/7/12)

קרדיטים מדהימים! 
אני חושבת שהקרדיטים שלך הם מהמוצלחים שקראתי לאחרונה (אולי זה בגלל שגם אני חיפאית), והתחברתי להמון ממה שכתבת ולמסקנות שלך.
בכלל שניכם ממש מדהימים ביחד, החיוך והצחוק שלך קנו אותי כבר מההתחלה.
אני מאחלת לכם בהמשך רק אושר והמון אהבה!


----------



## m e i t u l (16/7/12)

תודה רבה לכולכן 
על הפרגון וההתעניינות, זה מחמם את ליבי


----------



## arapax (17/7/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
מאד נהניתי


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (17/7/12)

מיטלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
פשוט קרדיטים שכיף לקרוא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



התמונות מקסימות, אתם מקסימים, מה עוד אפשר לומר?
רק שתדעי שראיתי את הוידאו שלכם (המהמם!!! גם שלנו יהיה בסגנון קליפי כזה) כבר איזה 4 פעמים. לא יודעת, יש בכם משהו מדבק, וכיף לראות אתכם יחד.

את מהממת (וגם חכמה!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), ואני מורידה בפניכם את הכובע על תכנון חתונה ברגע האחרון, ועוד כשאתה סטודנט.

שיהיה לכם המון המון מזל טוב, והמשך חיים מאושרים יחד!!!


----------



## המרחפת (18/7/12)

כל כך נהניתי לקרוא! 
עושה לי חשק לסיים את הקרדיטים שלי


----------



## simplicity83 (17/7/12)

בובה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מזל טוב !!!
כמה יופי בבחורה אחת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ועוד אחת איכותית כמוך.. תאמיני לי, זן נדיר 

שמחה לשמוע שהכל הסתדר בסוף, למרות הלחצים וההתלבטויות שהיו במהלך הדרך
נו, לפעמים גם חננות כמונו מצליחות לשחרר הא? את נותנת לי תקווה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מאחלת לכם שתמשיכו לאהוב ולחגוג עוד המון המון שנים ביחד


----------



## m e i t u l (17/7/12)

תודה רבה על האיחולים והמחמאות 
ויש תקווה, זה עניין של החלטה!
שיהיה לכם המון בהצלחה, ואני אמשיך להמתין לקרדיטים שלך, הזמן רץ


----------



## m e i t u l (20/7/12)

הרב עוזיאל אליהו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הלכנו בעקבות המלצה של חברה שלי על הרב של מועצה אזורית משגב- הרב עוזיאל אליהו (צפונים שולטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). כבר בטלפון הוא היה מאוד חם ונחמד, הוא איחל לי מזל טוב, ובאמת הרגשתי שזה מכל הלב!
לא היה לנו כוח ללכת לראות חופה, ביקשתי ממנו טלפון של זוג שהוא חיתן, דיברתי עם הכלה והיא אמרה שהם היו מאוד מרוצים ממנו ושהדבר העיקרי שהיא יכולה להגיד עליו זה שהוא עורך חופה מאוד שמחה. שמח היה נשמע לי טוב, אמרתי לו שאנחנו מעוניינים, נפגשנו בבית שלו לפגישת הכנה, שהייתה מאוד מרגשת לפחות בשבילי (למרות שכל קשר ביני לבין הדת מקרי בהחלט). הוא שאל אם אנחנו רוצים שהוא יקריא חלקים כלשהם בכתובה, ומכיוון שלא היו כאלה, קבענו שהוא לא יקריא את הכתובה בכלל ובזה זה נגמר, לא באמת ידענו איך תראה החופה.

אז איך הייתה החופה? באמת חופה שמחה, הוא סחף את הקהל וגרם לאורחים לשיר שירים, בשלב כלשהו מרוב התלהבות הוא קפץ על במת החופה ברמה שקצת הלחיצה אנשים שהחופה הולכת להתמוטט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 באמת שהוא רב מאוד אנגרטי. קיבלנו תגובות טובות על החופה, הוא לא הפך את החופה למופע סטנד אפ ואין לו טקסט כתוב מראש שחוזר על עצמו, אנחנו מאוד מרוצים ממנו.


----------

